# Avatar Thread



## childoferu (Dec 25, 2009)

Thread to discuss the masterpiece that is James Cameron's "Avatar" and maybe pull some comparisons to LoTR, for example, I kind of liken the Na'vi to elves


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 5, 2010)

The Na'vi language reminded me of the Elven languages. I kept having flashbacks to Galadriel speaking in the movies.

The visual effects were incredible!


----------



## Astrance (Jan 6, 2010)

The Na'vi and the Sindar have a lot in common.

But you can't compare Avatar to anything. It's a masterwork of its own.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jan 6, 2010)

Stockholm said:


> But you can't compare Avatar to anything. It's a masterwork of its own.



Oh I beg to differ:


----------



## Astrance (Jan 6, 2010)

Well, I never saw Pocahontas, so this might be why 

I thought the scenario to be something like Dances with Wolves and Return of the Jedi glued together, but can you get too much of a good thing ? Nooo


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 6, 2010)

Love the Pochantas/Avatar story. I wouldn't recommend the movie for the story because it's Dancing With Wolves in space. But you have to see it for the special effects.


----------



## Uminya (Jan 6, 2010)

Being someone who enjoys Dances with Wolves immensely, I also enjoyed Avatar. Still not 100% sold on the 3-D, as it gives me a headache and doesn't make the picture AMAZINGLY AMAZING. IMAX probably would have been a better venue, but--honestly--viewing it in normal 2-D would have been fine by me.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 25, 2010)

This is the first film I have watched through to the end in 3D. 

Dances with Wolves is perfect but for Kevin Costner. A long time favorite movie. 8/10
Avatar... it may be perfect. 10/10

Awesome technology depicted, who would try playing one of the Navi?


----------



## Astrance (Jan 25, 2010)

These flight scenes... pure awesomeness ! That's the closest non-skydiving humans have even been to real flight... 

Should we drop a Na'vi in our RP ? 
Just imagine, Tauruk Macto vs. Glaurung... Turin wouldn't have time to be born


----------

